

Natural Language Processing/AI video lectures with transcripts from Stanford - coderdude
http://see.stanford.edu/see/lecturelist.aspx?coll=63480b48-8819-4efd-8412-263f1a472f5a

======
l0stman
Just in case you don't want to install Silverlight like me, you could paste
the url of the video directly into mplayer. For example, you could play the
first lecture with:

    
    
      mplayer mms://171.67.219.228/see/ainlpcs224n/cs224n-lecture01.wmv

------
endtime
Chris describes this as an AI-systems class. He'll cover e.g. the theory
behind expectation maximization (actually, a (good) TA did that lecture this
year), but isn't afraid to talk about special casing stuff, and one reliable
way to get extra credit is to implement the core algorithm correctly and then
come up with performance-improving hacks based on insight into the quirks of
English. This makes it a slightly unusual class; if you are actually
interested in building a functional NLP product, this practicality is a good
thing.

------
albertzeyer
Silverlight (which is used for the videos) constantely allocated more and more
memory (more than 500MB) and used about 30-50% CPU while the video was even
not played (but paused) and in background.

------
nkassis
Seems to work in moonlight.

